# Sink/Tub Skirt/ Bath Remodel



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

We did all the tile in this bathroom. The other contractor flaked out on the skirting and trim so I decided to give it a try. All the skirting is tongue and groove and everything is sprayed 4 times with spar urethane. Unfortunately their plumber is MIA too so I couldn't do the front of the shower or the front sink skirting. I'm pretty happy for my first attempt. Everything was measured first and made in my shop. The only thing I could really live without is the winnie the poo faucet. This bathroom is going to be for their kids. Their bathroom is going to be similar with nicer wood.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice looking work.

Gerry


----------

